
Jason Calacanis relaunches Inside again – this time as a newsletter company - awwstn
http://www.recode.net/2016/9/19/12966120/jason-calacanis-inside-newsletter
======
bootload
_" Calacanis is launching eight newsletters under the Inside brand today (he
picked up the name during one of the pivots) — each aimed at specific topics
like drones, VR or San Francisco. He says he would like to have hundreds of
them, each produced by curators working remotely."_

Jason keeps plugging away at launches. Ticks quite a lot of boxes (email,
specific topics, curated, low cost).

